# Flipnote Studio 3D OUT NOW!



## Justin (Feb 10, 2015)

Check your Club Nintendo To-Do list to get your redemption code!


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 10, 2015)

YES!

Finally!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 10, 2015)

*runs*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 10, 2015)

This is kind of fun : O


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally! This is really fun xD


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2015)

It's  been too long <3


----------



## Gregriii (Feb 10, 2015)

how I can get the code ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Feb 10, 2015)

YESSS ;u; its taking forever to sign in though..

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow I got the mantiance thing,

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks nintenDONT!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I got it ;u;


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

BRUH DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH I LOVED FLIPNOTE WHEN I HAD A DSi


----------



## abby534534 (Feb 10, 2015)

And... the website is down again. I should have guessed.


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know Justin!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

gee, I sure wasn't planning on getting some surveys done today. nope

why couldn't they just email this code to people?


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 10, 2015)

Omfg hype

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I find the code? Im in the UK


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 10, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Omfg hype
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How do I find the code? Im in the UK


I think we have a bit of a wait, the UK Flipnote 3DS page says you have to sign up for the new loyalty programme in a certain time period, I think our CN closes in September... :/


----------



## Tao (Feb 10, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> I think we have a bit of a wait, the UK Flipnote 3DS page says you have to sign up for the new loyalty programme in a certain time period, *I think our CN closes in September*... :/




Guess that makes sense. I've been wondering why the hell everybody has been getting loads of new Club Nintendo gifts etc. whilst every time I check, ours just offers the same 'questionable' few things it's had for months already...

I thought I was going to have to waste my points on Wii money.


----------



## Inkbug (Feb 10, 2015)

_wooo_ once the website goes up again I'll download it!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> Guess that makes sense. I've been wondering why the hell everybody has been getting loads of new Club Nintendo gifts etc. whilst every time I check, ours just offers the same 'questionable' few things it's had for months already...
> 
> I thought I was going to have to waste my points on Wii money.



Yeah, unfortunately I got persuaded by an American member on here that our CN was closing at the same time and now I spent all my stars (I have like 150 left...) on a keychain and badges, wish I hadn't listened to them (They kept 'correcting' me repeatedly that I was wrong so I just gave in :/ ) since I'm probably now going to miss out on some better prizes.


----------



## Orieii (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks Justin! 
Everytime I click "Get Now" I get a blank page, then I refresh only to get the maintenance again TT^TT I'll keep trying though!


----------



## SweetT (Feb 10, 2015)

Darn it..did my survey then boom maintenance issues..wasted time and no code.


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder! Will redeem whenever the website is back up...


----------



## n64king (Feb 10, 2015)

LOL I love how Club Nintendo was working perfectly fine for me then I tried to redeem Flipnote and suddenly it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## JCnator (Feb 10, 2015)

Earlier in the morning, I managed to download Flipnote Studio 3D without too much ado. I've already used it a few times with the Japanese version of it, but I'm not a big fan of drawing frames of animation so it won't be touched for a long while. I'd admit it's nice to have it.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Feb 10, 2015)

Why did they give this boring app away


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

also out of curiosity, does anyone know of differences with the Japanese version, if any?


----------



## n64king (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> also out of curiosity, does anyone know of differences with the Japanese version, if any?



I read that the Friends Gallery feature is disabled in Japan due to it being buggy and not put together right supposedly. No idea if it'll come back or if it did already, and if anything with a western release has been changed yet.
That should be about it.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

whos ready for the 2008 flipnote memes where you add your own characters or whatever they were because I AM


----------



## JCnator (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> also out of curiosity, does anyone know of differences with the Japanese version, if any?



The only difference between the two versions is that the online functionality (outside of Nintendo DSi Library) is completely axed in the North American version, while the Japanese one still have Friend Gallery that let you share Flipnotes between friends from your Friend List.


----------



## n64king (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol we said the opposite things. I thought they axed it in Japan because of the same reason Swapnote got hit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank goodness, only 64 blocks for the download. I anticipated more for some reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On November 1, 2013, the Flipnote Gallery: Friends service was discontinued in Japan due to the possibility of underage users sending/receiving "inappropriate content" via the service. Simultaneously, Nintendo globally disabled SpotPass features for their messaging app Swapnote/Nintendo Letter Box for similar reasons.[10] After 16 months without any announcement, in November 21, 2014 Nintendo removed all mention about Flipnote Studio and Flipnote Studio 3D in the English translation for a Japanese interview about Pikmin Short Movies in Miiverse.

That's the thing about the thing I said....


----------



## milkyi (Feb 10, 2015)

Are you able to make a hatena account? I wanna look at the awesome flipnotes


----------



## Mango (Feb 10, 2015)

it says i have to enter my address help


----------



## JCnator (Feb 10, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Are you able to make a hatena account? I wanna look at the awesome flipnotes



You can't make an account there, but you can search them if you know a specific Hatena ID. And that's only for DSi Flipnotes.
All of the 3DS Flipnote exchanges are done via local wireless.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

Ugh, is anyone else having issues with getting it?  I'll get to the "order now" page where it shows you what you're ordering.  I click "Order Now" and it says "connection reset."  It's done this for the past 30 minutes.  All I want is Flipnote vnv


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

I just got through to receive my code

actually only got "connection reset" once and no other errors


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

It says I have nothing more to do (had to close the window, which logs me out.) now.  Says the order went through so, so I guess I just wait now.

Yissssss, I have it downloading now ;w;


----------



## Mango (Feb 10, 2015)

DOES THE EMAIL COME RIGHT AWAY

- - - Post Merge - - -

my senpai informed me it does not


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

no idea

I just got my code from the website

give it a few hours max though I'd say before worrying


----------



## Mango (Feb 10, 2015)

help??


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

again

give it some time

the servers might be experiencing update delays due to high traffic


----------



## Mango (Feb 10, 2015)

_okay im just really confused_


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

wow, I was even able to get 4/6 of my post-play surveys done too before i got kicked because "maintenance"

go me


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 10, 2015)

After I a long struggle it said I completed the thing and it was in my to do list. It didn't direct me to the area it shows you your code and I didn't get an email. Is anyone else's like that?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

oh btw I got my email now

so I guess an hour max wait might happen


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2015)

I keep trying to get it but every time I click order now it says it's down for maintenance.


----------



## Tao (Feb 10, 2015)

I can't wait for this to get released here in the UK to finally find out what all the hullabaloo is about.


With the way people around here talk about Flipnote, I'm expecting a contender for 'Game of the Decade'.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

its just a tool to make animations

nothing too special, but still a fun distraction


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 10, 2015)

i spent hours of my early teens on flipnote

EDIT: Downloading Now! the hype is real!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2015)

I still haven't gotten it able to download yet. Club Nintendo keeps being stupid


----------



## unintentional (Feb 10, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I still haven't gotten it able to download yet. Club Nintendo keeps being stupid



It took me a few tries and a lot of errors (and about an hour) but it's worth it


----------



## Tao (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> its just a tool to make animations




That's about the only thing I've heard about it but it doesn't really speak about how good it is.


Though I guess the amount of people talking about it says enough about how good it is, which just makes me want to see it for myself even more since I expect something pretty awesome from it


----------



## Mango (Feb 10, 2015)

i got it a few hours ago


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 10, 2015)

Still no luck 

I remember a long time ago when I made a flip note cartoon on my cousins dsi where a dentist asked his patient to open his mouth wide and while the dentist was looking through his mouth the patient closed his mouth really hard on the dentists hand and the dentist screamed in pain. Good times...


----------



## jupisan (Feb 10, 2015)

Sad you can't add your pictures you have in your SD card to this application.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 10, 2015)

I made some awesome flipnotes OuO I got mine early in the morning, but it's worth the wait guys.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 10, 2015)

Nintendo never gave us a reason why they held this from us for so long...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 11, 2015)

When's it at the eShop?


----------



## Boidoh (Feb 11, 2015)

Mango said:


> help??




Check your email for the code if you already clicked the button.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2015)

I finally got early this morning.

It's aight


----------



## lazuli (Feb 11, 2015)

people like flipnote so much bc they more than likely, spent hours using it way back when on the DSi


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 11, 2015)

Is this going to be free and released publicly soon enough?


----------



## A-Link (Feb 11, 2015)

Down for maintenance here also :\ Seriously now...


----------



## booshoe (Feb 11, 2015)

YES! I got it! I can finally do animations! I've always wanted to do one but downloading programs in the computer and drawing with a drawing tablet is a hassle for me since drawing without seeing where your hand is going is hard. Now I can do this and more! Sound effects, screentones, and uploads! Man I love nintendo


----------



## Mango (Feb 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Nintendo never gave us a reason why they held this from us for so long...



i THINk because of swapnote, you know with the (possible) reasoning behind that they needed to like, restrain us from any way of interacting with the public.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Nintendo never gave us a reason why they held this from us for so long...



i THINk because of swapnote, you know with the (possible) reasoning behind that they needed to like, restrain us from any way of interacting with the public.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 11, 2015)

Sometime next month?

Maybe?


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 11, 2015)

meh, it doesn't look that interesting.


----------



## A-Link (Feb 11, 2015)

I really like how it displays what you drew in the previous page for you to trace on. I've never done any animations before, so I think this might be my chance XD. Time to start reading animation tutorials!


----------



## booshoe (Feb 12, 2015)

Is there a server where I can upload my animations? I've scrolled through the menus but the only send function I can see is through friends.


----------



## matt (Feb 12, 2015)

Not in Europe it isnt


----------



## A-Link (Feb 12, 2015)

Finally club nintendo is back online. I am having problems getting my code:
When I click on the gift link in my to-dos, it takes me to a place with description about the application. I can find no download code at that place, but I do find a "get it" button which later takes me to a shipping address form.. Is it possible that Nintendo actually ships a card with the code, or is it just me who is doing something wrong?

(I knew I mentioned above I've got the application already, but that was received ready from a friend. I now would like to get mine as a gift for some other friend)


----------



## Coach (Feb 12, 2015)

What colours are there this time?

Also I remember on the on the original swapnote my friend made one of a mad jumping into a toilet!


----------



## Cress (Feb 12, 2015)

I got mine earlier today.
I suck at it. Can I get a refund? :/


----------



## Mr Coffee (Feb 13, 2015)

So.. the same thing happened with the Tomodachi Life demo (you had to get a code, but Club Nintendo wasn't required. Then, weeks later, the demo came on the eShop. Is there a chance it can later pop up on the eShop?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2015)

Coach said:


> What colours are there this time?
> 
> Also I remember on the on the original swapnote my friend made one of a mad jumping into a toilet!



ink: black, white red, yellow, green, blue
paper: clear, black, white, red, yellow, green, blue

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr Coffee said:


> So.. the same thing happened with the Tomodachi Life demo (you had to get a code, but Club Nintendo wasn't required. Then, weeks later, the demo came on the eShop. Is there a chance it can later pop up on the eShop?



considering this seems to be a small thank you gift of sorts for people who are members, I honestly doubt it

though I could be wrong


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 13, 2015)

I got it the other day, and it is pretty fun.


----------



## Autem (Feb 17, 2015)

I got it the other day too, it's actually a pretty cool drawing tool.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

booshoe said:


> YES! I got it! I can finally do animations! I've always wanted to do one but downloading programs in the computer and drawing with a drawing tablet is a hassle for me since drawing without seeing where your hand is going is hard. Now I can do this and more! Sound effects, screentones, and uploads! Man I love nintendo



its not hard.......... theres supposed to be a cursor showing when youre drawing on the screen..................
if not then you dont have the right settings or program



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I got mine earlier today.
> I suck at it. Can I get a refund? :/



did you actually pay for this


----------

